# Canon Selphy CP-910 setup and printing (Mac)



## process (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm setting up a Christmas family portrait photo-booth for an event where customers will receive a print while they wait using a Canon Selphy CP-910 portable printer attached to a Macbook Pro (OSX 10.9.5 and LR5) using USB. A Canon 6D (RAW mode) will be tethered directly to the laptop using a long USB cable, so I hope this will make each shoot quick and painless. 
However, I'm a little confused about how to set up the printer and print...

So far I've entered the following in the _Print_ module's "_Page setup_" section (large button on lower left hand side) as follows:








Since the paper cards aren't exactly 10x15 cm I suppose I have to crop every shot in the "_Development_" module prior to printing, with a custom preset of 10x14.8, right?
My Canon 6D shots are 5472x3648 pixels, so this would match a 10x15 (or 2x3) format, but not the printer's output.

So for the actual printing I would want one photo for each card -do I need to set up a template for this, or can I simply choose the LR preset "(1) 4 x 6" and all will be fine since I defined the paper size in "_Page setup_" and it'll automatically crop to that size?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 18, 2015)

In the Image Settings panel, you could check Zoom to Fill so you don't need to worry about cropping them by that tiny amount.

And yes, having set the paper size in Page Setup, you shouldn't need to select a preset.  You might just want to check the settings in the Layout panel.


----------



## process (Nov 18, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> In the Image Settings panel, you could check Zoom to Fill so you don't need to worry about cropping them by that tiny amount.


Nice! I knew about it but tried to avoid it thinking it would enlarge the photo (thereby degrading its quality). Now I see that it actually crops it as you say, so that's a useful feature indeed. Thanks!



> And yes, having set the paper size in Page Setup, you shouldn't need to select a preset.  You might just want to check the settings in the Layout panel.


The "(1) 4 x 6" preset appears to not fill out the whole sheet so that didn't work but "Maximize size" on the other hand didn't have any margins, so I'll give that a go. 
I suppose the printer driver along with "Page setup" (Print module) ensures that nothing is to be printed outside of what's physically possible with said printer and the settings on the right hand side (Layout style, Image settings, Layout, Guides, Page etc.) only work within those settings, right?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 19, 2015)

Yup, the printer driver tells Lightroom which paper size and maximum margins you've selected, and then the settings on the right can only go that far.


----------

